# Rechner bauen

## pablo_supertux

Hi

Ich will für eine Freundin einen neuen Rechner zusammen bauen. Sie braucht keinen Monsterrechner, sie arbeitet nur mit Openffice, und Webbrowser für E-Mails, Ebay, usw. Ich hab ihr gesagt, ich würde schon etwas unter 400€ zusammen bauen. Da habe ich mich dafür entschieden:

Mainboard: hier habe ich mich für Grafik-On-Board entschieden:

 * Biostar A780L3 

 * GigaByte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H

 * Asus M4A785TD-V EVO

Ausus und GigaByte Boards hatte ich schon und war zufrieden. Mit Biostart habe ich keine Erfahrungen, da ist aber der Preis unschlagbar. Wie sieht es mit Linux Treibern für ATI Radeon HD3000 und ATI Radeon HD4200 (bin selber nur nvidia Kunde) aus? Treiber für die Soundkarte(n) (Realtek ALC662 , Realtek ALC889A, VT1708S) scheint es auch zu geben.

RAM:

 * Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 2 GB DDR3-1333

CPU + Kühler:

 * AMD Athlon II X2 245 

 * Zalman CNPS9500A LED 

Netzteil

 * [url=http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzteil/be_quiet!/Pure_Power_L7_350W/137058]be quiet! Pure Power L7 350W[/url]

Gehäuse:

 * Aerocool Qs-200

So, was haltet ihr davon?

----------

## Keepoer

Moin,

warum selber zusammenbauen? Letztends stand ich auch vor der Entscheidung und habe dann bei Reichelt ein Komplettsystem bestellt. Gerade nochmal geschaut: Wenn du keine Grafikpower brauchst, wirst du da für um 300€ fündig. Systeme gibts da auch mit und ohne Windows. Zudem ist der Support einfach unschlagbar - letztens wieder festgestellt.

Zu deinen Komponenten: Da es sich ja um einen Arbeitsrechner handeln wird, würd ich ruhig auf den Preis achten. Auf die 2 Zehntel, die sich Firefox dann schneller öffnet kommts dann auch nicht mehr an.

MfG,

Keep

----------

## ScytheMan

Mainboard:

-USB 3.0, eSata sind vllt. eine Überlegung wert, spätestens wenn mal ein komplettes Backup o.ä. gemacht werden soll.

-UVD2 Hardwarebeschleunigtes Videoschauen, spätestens wenn Youtube in FullHD laggt, gibts Ärger, evtl. auf 8xxer Serie von AMD mal einen Blick werfen  :Wink: 

Bist aber gleich mal bei 100€ etwa für das Mainboard, muss man also abwägen.

RAM: ist aktuell leider ziemlich teuer.. :/ Für DualChannel benötigst du mind. 2 Stück.

Der CPU-Lüfter ist überdimensioniert. Lieber die CPU boxed kaufen, die Herstellerkühler sind um einiges besser/leiser geworden.

Hier beim Stepping aufpassen, mit C3 Stepping scheinen die USB Tranferraten verbessert zu sein. Gab wohl irgendein Errata das gefixed wurde.

Festplatte nicht vergessen, klar kann man alte einbauen, aber neue Scheiben laufen meist schneller. Was bringt einem der schnellste Rechner, wenn er ein Bottleneck hat?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Für Youtube im Vollbildmodus kann ich Entwarnung geben. Da ist gerade die 10.1 raus gekommen, da läuft das rund, auch ohne GPU-Beschleunigung. Keine Ahnung, ob die unter Linux überhaupt unterstützt wird. So viel Rechenleistung hat man dafür nie gebraucht.

Von USB 3.0 würde ich abraten, ist zur Zeit nur auf teuren Boards verbaut und es gibt so gut wie keine Geräte dafür. eSata ist da aktuell viel nützlicher. Ist ja auch hotplug fähig.

----------

## jodel

in einer der letzten ct Ausgaben war ein super Bauvorschlag für genau das was du suchst:

-intel core i3-530    ca 100 euro

+ scythe samurai zz kühler  20 euro

-msi h55m-e33  board  ca 85 euro

-4 gb ram   ca 100 euro

-enermax pro 82+  netzteil ca 55 euro

hat auch die intel hd grafik onboard, ist super leise und ordentlich schnell

----------

## franzf

Im low-budget-segment würde ich keinen intel kaufen, da sind die AMDs einfach stärker für weniger Kohle.

Und bei Fertigsystemen hat man oftmals Billigteile verbaut, um noch ein paar Euro rauszuschinden.

Billige Festplatten, Mainboard, Ram, usw., wenn man sich die Komponenten selber holt kann man gezielt auswählen, z.B. eine bessere Festplatte, schnelleren RAM, usw.

Dafür hat man vllt. weniger Stress, mit einem Komplettsystem, weil wenn man die Lieferung erhält ist der Rechner komplett  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Selbstbau hat den großen Vorteil, dass man die Komponenten geziehlt nach der Treiberunterstützung auswählen kann. Da ist man bei Fertigsystemen oftmals schlecht dran. Besonders, weil da manchmal andere Teile verbaut werden, als angegeben (steht dann irgendwo in den AGB: ähnlich oder leistungsgleich) und dann werden im OEM-Bereich manchmal Schrottteile verbaut. Bei Aldi gab es öfters Komplettsstme mit Nvidiakarten, die es unter dem Namen sonst nicht gibt. Oder Monitore, die alle den gleichen Bildfehler hatten. Oder Asusboards, die statt einem 2GB BIOS nur ein 512MB hatten. Wer pflegt da das BIOS? Aldi?

Wenn einem Hersteller mal eine ganze Charge in die Hose geht, kann man sicher sein, dass die über Aldi verhökert wird. Das gilt nicht für alle Anbieter, aber wer bei Komplettsystemen nur nach dem Geld geht, der kann Glück haben oder voll in die .... greifen. Irgendwie muss der Preis ja gemacht werden.

Ansonsten biete tAMD zur Zeit das wesentlich bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Besonders die integrierte Grafik ist momentan konkurenzlos. Bei Intel sind ja die Boards auch noch mal mindestens 30€ teurer. Und alle drei Tage kommt ein neuer Sockel. Wenn man sieht, dass die gerade neu vorgestellten 6-Kerner immer noch auf AM2+ Boards laufen. Beim Lüfter würde ich zu Arctic raten, die sind nicht die Besten, aber sehr sehr gut und das Geld wert. Besser als die Boxed und kosten keine 50€.

Boards kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung Asus, Gigabyte und MSI empfehlen. Soll nicht heißen, dass die anderen nichts taugen, Biostar hatte ich noch nie. Von Asrock würde ich abraten. Auch mal auf die Internetseite gehen, ob es Kompatibilitätslisten für den Speicher gibt, ob Treiber und BIOS gepflegt wird.

----------

## pablo_supertux

danke für die Antworten. Was mich aber mehr interessiert, ob ihr denkt, dass die ausgesuchte Teile gut miteinander passen und vor allem, welches Mainboard ich kaufen sollte. Den größeren Lüfter wollte ich nehmen, weil diese Freundin von mir einen leiseren Rechner will. Zu Hause habe selber den von AMD gelieferten Lüfter und der kann manchmal schon laut werden.

----------

## Josef.95

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Den größeren Lüfter wollte ich nehmen, weil diese Freundin von mir einen leiseren Rechner will. Zu Hause habe selber den von AMD gelieferten Lüfter und der kann manchmal schon laut werden.

  Der Zalman CNPS9500A ist sicherlich ein guter und auch sehr Leistungsfähiger Kühler, doch ich meine auch das er für einen eher schlanken Office PC überdimensioniert ist, und besonders leise ist er zudem auch nicht...! (ich habe das gleiche Modell hier in einem Rechner verbaut)

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Beim Lüfter würde ich zu Arctic raten, die sind nicht die Besten, aber sehr sehr gut und das Geld wert. Besser als die Boxed und kosten keine 50€.

 Dem kann ich eigentlich nur zustimmen, schau dich doch mal hier um.

----------

## musv

Ich hatte meine Kiste bei hardwaremania24.de gekauft. 

- Billigfirma

- Billigkomponenten

- Im Preis ebenso billig

- Rechner funktioniert

Bezahlt hab ich vor 2 Jahren für das Ding (Gehäuse mit Netzteil, Ram, Motherboard, CPU) knapp 300 Euro. Als Officerechner eigentlich schon überdimensioniert. Für einen Officerechner würde ich mir nicht die Arbeit machen, das alles von verschiedenen Anbietern zu kaufen. Kommt ja auch noch der Versand und der Aufwand hinzu, weil das Motherboard bei ersten Online-Shop billiger ist, das Gehäuse beim zweiten, der RAM beim dritten... Im Garantiefall kannste die Komponenten dann auch wieder alle getrennt abschicken. 

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> Der CPU-Lüfter ist überdimensioniert. Lieber die CPU boxed kaufen, die Herstellerkühler sind um einiges besser/leiser geworden.

 

Jein. Bei obigen Rechner war der Lüfter für die Erstinstallation von Gentoo bei geöffnetem Gehäuse möglich. Die Schmerzgrenze war dann jedoch schnell erreicht (Rechner ist dauernd von selbst runtergefahren). Ich hab mir dann den Xigmatek Dark Knight geholt. Seit dem ist Ruhe im Karton (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Für einen Bürorechner, wo eine Binarydistri drauf kann, ist dieser Kühler natürlich überdimensioniert.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> danke für die Antworten. Was mich aber mehr interessiert, ob ihr denkt, dass die ausgesuchte Teile gut miteinander passen und vor allem, welches Mainboard ich kaufen sollte. Den größeren Lüfter wollte ich nehmen, weil diese Freundin von mir einen leiseren Rechner will. Zu Hause habe selber den von AMD gelieferten Lüfter und der kann manchmal schon laut werden.

 

Das passt schon alles. Bei den Boards bietet meiner Meinung nach Gigabyte das meiste fürs Geld. Noch billiger würde ich nicht gehen. Wie gesagt, die boxed Lüfter sind für die Tonne. Da bekommst du bei Arctic für 10€ Besseres. Ok, Grenzen nach oben gibt es nie...

----------

## pablo_supertux

ok, gut zu wissen.

Und wie sieht es mit der Lautstärker der Arctic aus?

----------

## Josef.95

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ok, gut zu wissen.
> 
> Und wie sieht es mit der Lautstärker der Arctic aus?

  Die sind idR recht leise, aber das kommt natürlich auch auf das Modell drauf an  :Wink: 

Schau noch mal auf der schon genannten Seite, wähle ein für dich passenden Kühler aus, und klicke ihn an, dann sind auch sämtliche technischen Daten mitsamt der Lautstärke aufgelistet,

siehe zb http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1_43&mID=140

= 0,4 Sone

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ok, gut zu wissen.
> 
> Und wie sieht es mit der Lautstärker der Arctic aus?

 Unhörbar, außer du baust dir einen heftig übertakteten Gamer PC. ich hab einen 955, der wird in der meisten Zeit passiv gekühlt, also mit genau Null Lüfterdrehzahl. Wenn alle 4 Kerne unter Last stehen, dann läuft der Lüfter an, man hört ihn, wenn man genau hin hört. So mit 900 Umdrehungen pro Minute. Wenn ich die CPU auf mehr als 3,7 GHz hoch drehe, hab dabei auch im BIOS die Lüfterregelung einfach aus Sicherheitsgründen höher gestellt, dann bekomme ich den Lüfter auf 1500 Umdrehungen. Dann freue ich mich, weil ich mir sicher bin, dass er funktioniert. Und ich höre ihn, ohne mich anzustrengen. Aber stören tut er nicht. Und wärmer als 55 Grad hatte ich die CPU auch noch nicht, konnte mich anstrengen wie ich wollte.

Aktuell 37 Grad CPU Temperatur, bei Null Lüfterdrehzahl. Und da läuft der vdr, der schon etwas CPU Last verursacht. Geht im Winter ohne Last auch mit 32 Grad, aber heute hatten wir draußen knapp 30 Grad.

----------

## zyko

 *Quote:*   

> * Zalman CNPS9500A LED

 

Wenn du schon einen Kühler in dieser Preisklasse kaufen willst, dann nimm doch gleich einen großen Towerkühler, etwa einen Scythe Mugen oder Ninja. Das dürften für etwa 30-40 Euro die besten Kühlkörper sein. Je mehr Masse der Kühlkörper hat, desto mehr Energie kann er aus der CPU extrahieren. Die dazugehörigen Lüfter sind allerdings unbrauchbar (=laut). Ich würde einen anderen 12cm-Lüfter dazukaufen, siehe unten.

 *Quote:*   

> * Aerocool Qs-200

 

Das Gehäuse mag gut sein, aber die Lüfter sind (wie immer) unbrauchbar. Ich empfehle hier für die Rückseite einen eigenen 12cm-Lüfter. Falls vorne einer drin ist, raus damit (einsaugende Lüfter sind eh eine Sache für sich).

Zu den Lüftern: Meiner Erfahrung nach und laut diversen Tests gibt es 2 gute 12cm-Lüfter: Den Nanoxia DX12 mit 600 oder 900rpm sowie den Scythe S-Flex mit 800rpm. Selbst diese Babies würde ich aber auf möglichst geringe Drehzahlen drosseln, wenn am Computer ein sensibles Gehör arbeiten soll. Der Luftumsatz ist damit natürlich entsprechend gering, aber für eine 2-Kern-CPU sollte das locker reichen.

 *Quote:*   

> Ausus und GigaByte Boards hatte ich schon und war zufrieden. Mit Biostart habe ich keine Erfahrungen, da ist aber der Preis unschlagbar. Wie sieht es mit Linux Treibern für ATI Radeon HD3000 und ATI Radeon HD4200 (bin selber nur nvidia Kunde) aus?

 

Die Radeon 3000/4000er sollten ohne weiteres mit dem normalen radeon driver laufen, inklusive KMS. Für X müsste damit keine xorg.conf nötig sein, selbst bei einer Installation ohne HAL. Youtube und allgemein Videos beliebiger Auflösungen und Codecs sollten kein Problem sein.

 *Quote:*   

> Treiber für die Soundkarte(n) (Realtek ALC662 , Realtek ALC889A, VT1708S) scheint es auch zu geben.

 

Ja, das ist alles Intel HD Audio, ist im Kernel.

----------

## tazinblack

Hab den Beitrag nur kurz überflogen, aber ich würde bei der AMD CPU auf jeden Fall ne "e" Version kaufen. Die braucht in Deinem Fall statt 65 nur 45 Watt und wird folglich auch nicht so warm. Außerdem haben Deine Kinder dann auch mal noch etwas Umwelt übrig  :Smile: 

Wenn es nur um nen "Office" PC geht würde ich auch mal über die Atom-Ion-Kombination nachdenken.

Z.B.:

Board

Wenn Dus ganz leise willst kann ich das hier empfehlen :

Board

Darauf basierend hab ich mir die Tage nen zweiten VDR gebaut. Netzteil ist extern und ohne Lüfter, WLan und Bluetooth schon drin.

Würde ich aber nur mit nem leise laufenden großen Gehäuselüfter empfehlen, denn es wird doch etwas warm, wenn man vdpau benutzt.

Lüfter

Sollte auch FullHD tauglich sein. Als Display hab ich das hier dran

Display

Ist dann so leise, dass man nur die Festplatte hört. Der PC braucht beim Videoschauen nur um die 32 Watt und der Monitor im Schnitt ca. 25 Watt.

Der Nachteil ist aber die Rechenleistung der CPU. Solltest Du gentoo installieren wollen kann das ganz schön dauern mit den Compiles. 

Das hab ich dadurch gelöst, dass ich dafür dann distcc nutze und verteilt im Büro und auf dem VDR im Wohnzimmer compiliere.

Das ist dann echt flott.

Ansonsten hab ich hier auch nur AMD "e" CPUs zuhause, welche aber schon ca. 2-3 Jahre alt sind. Leider waren damals die boxed Lüfter sehr laut von AMD. Keine Ahnung, wie das inzwischen ist. Aber ein leiser Lüfter zum tauschen kosten ja nicht die Welt.

Intel ist was den Energiebedarf angeht leider bescheiden, es sei denn Du nimmst was mobiles und das ist wieder nicht mehr zu bezahlen.

----------

## maltinator

AMD CPUs sind imho erste Wahl, wenn man ein günstiges Energie effizientes System aufbauen will. MIt den 'e' Prozessoren geht die TDP nochmal nach unten. Einen guten Überblick bietet diese Auflistung aus der Wikipedia. 

Ich habe quasi das Asus Board, dass du verlinkt hast (allerdings die -m Version) und das läuft alles sehr ordentlich, schön ist, dass die Graka ihren eigenen Speicher hat.

Das Netzteil ist so wie ich das sehe ganz gut, hab ich auch.

malte

----------

## dirk_salewski

Hey, 

also - bei DIESEN Anforderungen würde ich mal über einen günstigen Laptop nachdenken. Die meisten Mädels in meiner Umgebung sind Nur-User, haben also recht wenig mit technischen Details am Hut. Hauptsache, die Kiste läuft. Und wenn eine Frau beim Lackieren der Finger auf der Terrasse nebenbei ein bißchen bei Tchibo herumsurfen kann, dann gefällt ihr das. Mach es von der Person abhängig. Wenn sie die mathematischen Formeln innewohnende Schönheit erkennt und die Vorteile von nVidia vs. ATI mit Blick auf CUDA kontrovers diskutieren kann, dann bau selbst. Wenn nicht: notebooksbilliger.de

DS

----------

